# rope block center



## seniorscuba1 (Feb 24, 2020)

Hi ; I found this diving  in a fishing village not far from where I live this harbor has been settled since  the mid 1700's . the rope block center dates from the around 1840


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 25, 2020)

That Is cool. I have never dived for treasure. A totally different world. Sometimes very scarey i have heard. If the water is cloudy or if there is alot of debris. Never know what you will run into.  To date i am a total landlubber! Maybe one day i will get my feet wet. I did get certified a couple of years ago. But never did anything with it. Kind of like my newyork and new jersey boat license. I don't own a boat but thought it would come in handy one day.  Oh well.  Ramble on ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## seniorscuba1 (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello; I found my first bottle while diving for scallops with a friend of mine . I rolled off the boat and went down at first I didn't see any scallops but i came down on a Felix J Quinn  crock soda water  bottle, that was 1974. From than on we've been bottle diving . we usually wait until the fall when most of the pleasure craft are out ( getting run over by a boat can ruin a day's diving )in those years we've made some good finds


----------

